# TEFL Certificate truly required?



## mlmaier (Jul 5, 2009)

Hello All - First, I'm so happy to have found this forum!! I've only just started thinking about moving to Italy, and I expect this will be a wealth of information.

I've been thinking about jobs in Italy, and of course ESL teaching comes to mind. I've seen conflicting information on the TEFL Certificate - some sites say it is required, some say it is not.....??? Does anyone know for sure? If it is a requirement, is having a teaching degree a must for obtaining that certification? I'm currently in banking, but am not sure how easy it would be to find a position in that field with my (so far) very limited Italian language knowledge. 

Thank you!


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

mlmaier said:


> Hello All - First, I'm so happy to have found this forum!! I've only just started thinking about moving to Italy, and I expect this will be a wealth of information.
> 
> I've been thinking about jobs in Italy, and of course ESL teaching comes to mind. I've seen conflicting information on the TEFL Certificate - some sites say it is required, some say it is not.....??? Does anyone know for sure? If it is a requirement, is having a teaching degree a must for obtaining that certification? I'm currently in banking, but am not sure how easy it would be to find a position in that field with my (so far) very limited Italian language knowledge.
> 
> Thank you!


I really don't understand how anyone can offer anything worthwhile teaching English without taking some sort of a course. Well....there's always Berlitz, I suppose!

Explain the difference between the following:
She remembered doing it.
She remembered to do it.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

One other consideration about the TEFL certification - generally it is required for the better language schools. Those that don't require it are generally the fly by night operators, looking to cash in on the easy availability of native English speakers who aren't really qualified to work in the country and so will work for a pittance just to have a job.

If you're coming from the US, you'll need a visa and work permit in order to work. You need to give a potential employer some reason to go through the hassle and expense of sponsoring you for a visa and work permit. There are plenty of Brits available in Italy (and elsewhere) who have every right to work there. You have to have something to offer to make it worthwhile for an employer to bother with the paperwork.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## foreigner (Jul 7, 2009)

This is also something we have been wondering about. I have seen a lot of sites offering TELF courses, but I didn't know if they were legitimate, if the courses were necessary, or if very many Americans with TELF certificates are hired in France.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

foreigner said:


> This is also something we have been wondering about. I have seen a lot of sites offering TELF courses, but I didn't know if they were legitimate, if the courses were necessary, or if very many Americans with TELF certificates are hired in France.


TEFL is a popular course in France for expats hoping to work. Having the certificate makes you eligible for the more reputable language schools, but the easy availability of uncertified English teachers has definitely driven down the going rate for language instructors - certified or not.

The big trick (in France as, I imagine, in Italy) is qualifying for a visa based on a TEFL job. Due to the hassle and expense involved (for the employer), it's unlikely that a language school will hire an American (or any non-EU national) if they don't already have a visa or residence permit with working privileges. It's also very unlikely they could justify the "need" to hire an American over the many Brits already on site and able to start work immediately.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## foreigner (Jul 7, 2009)

Bevdeforges said:


> TEFL is a popular course in France for expats hoping to work. Having the certificate makes you eligible for the more reputable language schools, but the easy availability of uncertified English teachers has definitely driven down the going rate for language instructors - certified or not.
> 
> The big trick (in France as, I imagine, in Italy) is qualifying for a visa based on a TEFL job. Due to the hassle and expense involved (for the employer), it's unlikely that a language school will hire an American (or any non-EU national) if they don't already have a visa or residence permit with working privileges. It's also very unlikely they could justify the "need" to hire an American over the many Brits already on site and able to start work immediately.
> Cheers,
> Bev


Aha, thanks Bev. You have been more than helpful with your information. If we ever get over to France I'll have to thank you in person!


----------



## Genzana (Jul 11, 2008)

There are short (3 day) and full (month long) TEFL courses. Most Italian schools won't take you unless you have the full qualification, or else other relevant experience. You can get jobs in more remote countries with the short qual, and after doing work there, you could probably get work in Italy, for example.
There are some schools with different teaching styles that prefer to train their own teachers - but I don't know if they are good to work for or not. I guess you'd be stuck in a contract with them.
If in doubt, phone the school you're interested in. They'll soon tell you what they look for, and which teacher training institutions they like (I used i-2-i and they were good, but they aren't one of the really prestigious ones).


----------

